# Sore throat sometimes?



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

I've had a very sore throat on and off for a few weeks now. I kind of assumed that it was seasonal allergies, but now I'm wondering if it's related to my thyroid. I was at the Dr a few weeks ago and he felt my thyroid (at the time I didn't have a sore throat). He didn't feel anything that he thought was concerning.

Right now I have a very sore throat (which is mainly on the left side of my throat), and I believe that the left side of my thyroid is swollen, just a little bit (I could just be imagining it, but I don't think so...).

Just wondering what this could be.

I'll edit my signature in a bit, but my background:

Celiac confirmed April 2015

Raynauld's (unconfirmed if it's auto-immune related)

Dr believes that I'm Hashi's

Free T3: 4.1 (3.5-6.5)

Free T4: 15.6 (9.0-23.0)

ANA: Positive (speckled and homogenous)

Anti-TPO: >600 (<50)

Low Vit D (on supplements)

Low Iron (controled with supplements)


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

A sore throat is very common with thyroid disorders. Even if the doctor doesn't feel anything concerning, it would be a good idea to push for a thyroid ultrasound.


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Yeah, I talked to a couple of people yesterday who confirmed that my thyroid was visibly swollen (including a nurse). So I think I will call the Dr.

Sore neck muscles
Sore throat 
Swollen thyroid
One swollen lymph node


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TPO and Thyroglobulin Ab
cancer TPO and thryoglobulin Ab
http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1111/j.1699-0463.1994.tb04888.x/abstract

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html

Refresh our memories here! You have had an ultra-sound, correct? And you have had Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab run?

If I were in your shoes, I would see an ENT. Pain means something is wrong!


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

OK, so I talked to my GP yesterday.

This swelling in front of my trachea, that looks exactly what thyroid swelling looks like (I tried to take a picture but it didn't turn out), he said that he thinks it's just lymph nodes......arggg. He is suspecting a viral infection, so he took a swab for strep (which I had last nov, and reoccured in dec - it's not strep), and blood work for mono (I could suspect EBV, when I went on my celiac challenge, in March, it could have been such a stress to my system....). When I asked him to do blood work on Tg and TgAB, along with the follow up bloodwork for my positive ANA, he looked at me like I had a foot growing out of my head. I do understand part of where he is coming from. The "false positives" can cause greater anxiety, but I know I won't go crazy over them.

HOWEVER! He did mark them down to test on my bloodwork (Tg and TgAB, along with the followup ANA), rechecking FT3 and FT4, AND I'm now scheduled for an ultrasound later today, so success? LOL


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Hopefully this works...I'm kinda pushing my throat out a bit to get it to show up in the pic


----------



## ashton (Sep 15, 2014)

aliciahere said:


> Hopefully this works...I'm kinda pushing my throat out a bit to get it to show up in the pic


That is what my throat looked like in December/January. I ended up with strep throat twice within 1 month. I had the same worry when it happened so I called my Endo at the time and she mailed me an Rx for a scan. Everything appeared normal (well, normal for me rather) and when I saw her next she agreed that that is what can happen from strep throat and/or tonsillitis (which I am also very prone to).

I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

aliciahere said:


> Hopefully this works...I'm kinda pushing my throat out a bit to get it to show up in the pic


Yep! I would say something is happening with your thyroid.



> he looked at me like I had a foot growing out of my head.


ROMLMAO!!

You are very aware and something is happening.

Have you ever had a FT-4 and FT-3 run? TSI or TPO antibodies tests? Thyroglobulin?


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Well, some of my bloodwork is back, no mono:

May 2015
Ft3 4.6 (3.5-6.5)
Ft4 20.2 (9.0-23.0)
Tsh 1.24 (0.02-4.0)

You can see last months test results in the first post (sorry my signature got messed up).

I felt pretty bad over the weekend, very fatigued, sore throat, swollen glands and thyroid. 
Yesterday I felt a bit better, did some gardening. Today in the morning felt better did a bit of gardening and rested. Then in the afternoon, felt off again. Very tired. Past few days have been having Trouble sleeping. Sometimes feels like my heart is racing even when it isn't.

Is it normal for the numbers to change so much in one month?

Lovlnk, I had anti-TPO done last month but not this month. It was pretty high, is it normal for somebody on Synthroid to have tpo so high? I have not had my TSI done. Tg and tgab were done, but they aren't back yet.


----------



## aliciahere (Apr 16, 2015)

Lovlnk, glad u got a kick out of it ????


----------

